# tire problem



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok heres my story, I need new tires (bad) so I did some checking around for good cheap tires (because money is a issue right now) so after a little calling around research I was told that Falken ziekes tires would be a good choice for me. They were 135 each, I was told that they handled well for the money. I go through tires kind quickly. 
So I order them through tires plus and get them on today. Now heres the problem, I get the tires on and start on my way everything seems to be fine until I get on the highway. As Im changing lanes I notice that the car feels like it has more body roll...ALOT more body roll. It feels like the back end wants to come around (remember Im on the highway doing like 75mph). I immediately exit and check the tires thinking that they are under inflated or something, everything looks ok so I immediately turn around and head back to the tire place and tell them about it. I even take one of the guyes for a ride and he is confused about what it is too. So now the same people who told me that these were decent tires are now telling me that they wouldn't put them on a 350z. so now Im out of a car until tomorrow or the next day. I now have to get different tires, most likely Im just going to get potenzas again. Any comments or advice is appreciated. If you have any recommendations for good performance tires (please remember money is tight).


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You don't have any more "body roll" you might be losing traction. BFGoodrich g-Force KDW2, Falken Azenis, and more go to tirerack.com

You need performance tires. If your hurting so bad for money that you can't afford the car you might want to look into selling it for something you can afford.


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

Im not losing traction at 75mph on the highway wile changing lanes. And im not so broke that I need to sell my car asshole! season is over and money is going to be less plentiful. I go to the track and have fun with my car so I cant afford to buy 250 dollar tires that I will have to replace all the time. This is still my daily driver. I asked for advice not people telling me that I should sell my car.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm sorry if that offended you. Keep the language toned down. Reality is if you can't afford a set of tires you have to start putting things in prospective.

One thing though tires DO NOT effect body roll. You are losing traction if your back end is coming out you can not be experiencing body roll. The only possiblity is that the tire place screwed around with something in the rear suspension i.e. sway bar. 

I listed tires to look into. Do that, I HIGHLY Recommend the KDW2s.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

The potenzas are good tires. However I think that they wear a bit quick. I like Michelin Sports. Plenty of $$$ but worth it IMO.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC the Potenzas have a 140 treadwear. If you can afford the Pilot Sports or BF KDW2s, consider it an investment as they will last longer and offer much better grip than the OE tyres.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> One thing though tires DO NOT effect body roll.


Thin sidewalled tires will give you the same feel. Cheaper tires have a tendency to skimp on this part of tire construction. 

haulass350: What size wheels do you have? 17s 18s?

This will let the people who are interested in helping you do just that. :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Thin sidewalled tires will give you the same feel. Cheaper tires have a tendency to skimp on this part of tire construction.


True, sidewall stiffness differences can give that feel, but the body doesn't roll anymore then it did before.


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have the 17's. I now have the OE tires on the back and it made a huge difference. I went through so much bullshit with the tire place...I will never go back there.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

haulass350 said:


> I have the 17's. I now have the OE tires on the back and it made a huge difference. I went through so much bullshit with the tire place...I will never go back there.


A respected lower cost tyre is the Avon Tech. The RE040s suck...do not go back. With a 140 treadwear, you will be replacing again in no time. I have driven the tyre personally and I think it is a poor performer with pathetic wear.

If you can afford it, the top of the line is the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3. This is a great all around tyre, except for snow of course. Many guys who autocross prefer this over some of the top tyres out their. The Pilot Sports AS aren't bad either, but they are more expensive although they have better wear characteristics.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Not sure how they are for the Z but I have had great luck with the Kuhmo tyres on BMW's. Wide 17's have lasted +25,000 miles which smokes the crap out of the stock conti-sports that got a little over 12,000 miles... Granted the Autobauhn had a role in the tread life. But if you dont got to the track, those tyres perform quite well on the street/highway even at high speed. 

I have no clue how well they would do at the track. I also second the use of tirerack.com I have had great success with them, and have gotten several sets of tires in overnight. Great customer service too.


----------

